# FYI ASD and volume control



## nutsofamily (Sep 18, 2016)

So I coded my mini last night to BMW gongs and alert sounds.
This a.m. I put it in sport mode and drove away but seemed to be missing the growl of the ASD.

Then I remembered that I adjusted the gong sounds in the tone settings>volume to low.

Cranked it up again and my Sports mode ASD growl is back.

I had no idea that you can actually adjust the ASD effects from the volume control.


----------

